# Do You Have A "Fun" Lifestyle, "Boring" Lifestyle Or Both?



## ClassicRockr (Oct 6, 2014)

During the week, Sunday thru Thursday, I think we have a "boring" type one, b/c my wife is still working a full-time job. Except for Thursday evening, when we go grocery shopping, the rest of the week is TV, after she gets home from work. She does love, and I should spell that in all caps, LOVE, TV! She will sit and play games on her cell phone while tv is on, but the tv HAS to be on. She does not like "quiet" except when she goes to bed. Being raised with a brother, two sisters and a home full of noise can make a person not like "quiet" at home (I guess). For me, I was raised an "only child" and most of my time was spent in my bedroom doing homework or working on a model car.  

Now, on the weekends is when our lifestyle "comes to life". Eating breakfast out, shopping, shopping more (LOL), heading down to our favorite night-spot to listen to a Disco/Classic Rock band we know and like (when they are there). Summer is boating time and sometimes heading to the Gun/Rife Range for some target practice fun. Sometimes on a Sunday, we will head to local Sports Bar and indulge into some Bud Light, Wings and whatever else, to watch some good old NFL. Yes, we have "fun" in our lifestyle! Won't catch us sitting around much on the weekends, unless we are taking a nap b/c we are going out that night.  

Halloween is coming up and Princess Leia and Darth Vader will "come out to play". Currently, getting both costumes ready to show-off!!


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 6, 2014)

Boring! Hubby is a workalcoholic and when he is in the house on the computer or watching TV or a movie on Netflix. He has his gardens, woodwork and golf. I have the house and computer. Not much of a TV watcher. I do have my Kindle which I love at times when I feel like reading.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 6, 2014)

Mine (ours) is definitely not boring! Right this minute I`m a little bored during the week now since we have no kids at the moment and hubby is working two jobs at the moment so I`m alone a lot. Don`t have to be though-I could go hang out with the kids and grandkids if I wanted to. Some days I have my 3 month old granddaughter too-so really,it`s nice to rest when she`s not here. There is no rest with a baby around! Weekends we are always doing things-football,baseball,basketball games or getting together with my sis and her hubby. Don`t get mch rest on the weekends-that`s for sure....


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 6, 2014)

I suppose my life would be boring to some.. but not to me..   It seems there is always some situation or problem to solve.  It's like a steeplechase.. Hurdle after hurdle.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 7, 2014)

Fun!  And adventurous.  Never boring.  When it's peaceful it isn't boring.


----------



## Davey Jones (Oct 7, 2014)

How can I get bored with 2 kids (15 & 8) to raise,not easy for a 77 year old BUT I love it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 7, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> How can I get bored with 2 kids (15 & 8) to raise,not easy for a 77 year old BUT I love it.



Wow!  You must be energetic!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

Most would say - boring. I work and don't go out much. However, I rarely feel bored, usually contented. After years of various turmoil, I enjoy a peaceful life


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> Most would say - boring. I work and don't go out much. However, I rarely feel bored, usually contented. After years of various turmoil, I enjoy a peaceful life



pretty much the same here...although I do get out and about on my days off.., but I don't go out in the evenings any more unless it's s special occasion. I watch very little TV...and what I do watch I record for when there's a peaceful time.

BTW ClassicRockr, I have to disagree about you analogy regarding  growing up in a large family and continuing to want noise around.

I grew up in a very noisy family..7 of us, and I wished all my life to have peace and quiet. I would have killed to be left alone with my books when I was a child...and although when I first got married and left home I couldn't settle or sleep because there was none of the noise I was used to, I soon settled down to embrace it and  I love peace and quiet  now.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2014)

RadishRose said:


> Most would say - boring. I work and don't go out much. However, I rarely feel bored, usually contented. After years of various turmoil, I enjoy a peaceful life



I'm at the same place in life I guess.  No job though - retired, but I'm not too bored with my existence.  I have more than enough things to keep me occupied. 
I like to keep life simple these days,  and it is as peaceful as time and situation allows. ..


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 7, 2014)

Our one neighbor lady, divorced some 20 plus years and in her later 50's, seems to love her "stay at home, tv, have a smoke out on patio" lifestyle. When her blinds open, we can see her tv and, when we go out on our patio, we can see her smoking on her patio. Once she told me, "I like my nice quiet life and don't need a man in it to disturb it." I said, "ok, see you later." and walked away. 

Another single neighbor lady, in her early 40's, told me "I'd rather be with my dog anytime than around people". I asked her once, "do you do anything for fun/entertainment?" and she said "nope, just the way I like it.......quiet and no man." Another "ok, see you later" from me.


----------



## Debby (Oct 7, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> How can I get bored with 2 kids (15 & 8) to raise,not easy for a 77 year old BUT I love it.




Are you seriously raising your grandchildren at that age?  Oh gosh, my hat's off to you Davey!


----------



## Kitties (Oct 7, 2014)

Boring. My job makes me too tired to do much of anything. But my hope is to change that soon enough. I'm just not 100% sure how to do that.


----------



## john1948 (Oct 7, 2014)

I like to do something different as much as possible, I tend to meet a lot of people


----------



## Justme (Oct 8, 2014)

My lifestyle suits me. I like my daily routines and get discombobulated if I can't do the same things at the same times. Most would find my lifestyle pretty boring, I guess, but as long as it makes me feel comfortable that is all that concerns me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 8, 2014)

I get super excited about a trip to Costco!!   What does that tell you?  lol!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 8, 2014)

Welcome to the forum John, that sounds exciting to see American Idol in person like that, I watch that show on TV.  Thank you for your service!


----------



## john1948 (Oct 8, 2014)

Sea Breeze, I also wrote a book while on the set of Jericho, a couple years back , you can read the inserts for free

http://www.amazon.com/Where-Blacktop-Ends-John-Mizell/dp/0615867464


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 8, 2014)

My days veer from totally boring to completely manic!!

TBH my 'boring' days would probably suit lots of people but I'm a person who has to have something to do all the time or I get quite fed up.

I work  outside of the home 42 hours a week, and as a hobby  I shoot on the range when I get the chance, I'm an avid photographer and I travel a lot when I can. I'm also a Moderator on 2 other smallish  forums, as well as being a member of several more. I go out to eat out a lot at restaurants and bars, and I also have a home in another country where I visit as much as time allows...but believe it or not I still get bored sometimes


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 9, 2014)

I guess I would say that for the most part my entire life could be considered as boring as I was not the kind that felt the need to continually be on the go. I've worked full-time since I was 17 and continue to do so and now have 2 households to run, my own and my 94-year old mother's. I have to say that I have done and continue to do my fair share of watching tv as I'm so tired after I finish dinner and looking after my mom that there's no energy left. That's not to say that I have done nothing in my life as I've managed to travel over the years to most of the places I wanted to see, have done my fair share of dining out and going to museums, movies and theater and such. I would be doing more of this, but don't feel comfortable leaving my mother alone for long periods of time where no one can reach me in an emergency. But I still have my computer, my websites and my reading and logic problems that I enjoy doing whenever I can sneak in a few spare moments.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 9, 2014)

LogicsHere I wish I were close I would look after your Mom. I love older people "even tho I am one of them". Worked for years in NH and my patients were like family. They have been through so much and have so much wisdom. I always found that the most pleasant part of my job was when I took time to chat. Which I did often as I worked and the reason I would often be there two after my shift doing paperwork. Also if you give them time, most can articulate what is really hurting. To bad NH owners don't see people, only numbers. And the help is so short staffed and underpaid that the good ones go on to be Nurses or find other employment and you get left with some that are there only for a paycheck. HollyDolly I would love to travel, and to have my mind and hands busy. Hats off to you for knowing early on what you wanted and going for it. I have kids, granddaughter and neice's that way and I am so proud of them.


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2014)

Four months of fun, eight months of boring.  We travel around America for four to five months each year (summertime), so the boring months means watching the budget carefully to fund the fun months.


----------



## Lee (Oct 16, 2014)

Is being settled into a rut boring? Week days are predictable....Weekends Never!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2014)

For those that think they live a "boring" life, and like it that way, why? Fun-fill activities just aren't part of your life? I thought, to a point, an "fun/active" lifestyle is what we all waited for when retirement came. Of course, many "fun/active" things can cost and some don't have that kind of money, while others do. 

It seems like my retired (Special Ed teacher) SIL is always on the go and she loves it. She is almost 70.


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> For those that think they live a "boring" life, and like it that way, why? Fun-fill activities just aren't part of your life? I thought, to a point, an "fun/active" lifestyle is what we all waited for when retirement came. Of course, many "fun/active" things can cost and some don't have that kind of money, while others do.
> 
> It seems like my retired (Special Ed teacher) SIL is always on the go and she loves it. She is almost 70.



Fun filled activities would be my idea of hell, but each to their own!


----------



## Raven (Oct 17, 2014)

Our lifestyle can be described as quiet most of the time but not boring.
We live in a rural community and take part in activites going on.  Most are fund raisers
for the fire department, church and upkeep of the hall.
These include breakfasts, suppers, auctions and musical evenings and an occasional dance
for seniors.
During the week we go shopping and have lunch out quite often.
We also have the usual appointments with doctors, dentist, optometrist and lab visits.
The days go by quickly and we are never bored, but sometimes tired.


----------



## LogicsHere (Oct 17, 2014)

Classic, I'm taking your reply a bit personally despite the fact I know that it wasn't a "direct" reply to me.  In doing so however, I'm hoping I do not offend.  

Perhaps my commentary did not describe a fun life, but rather a quiet one . . . to elaborate.  I travelled between 1980 and 1997 and during that time went to Hawaii about 15 times because I absolutely love it there . . . .the beaches, the night life, the shows, Bermuda, Puerto Rico (2), St. Thomas (1), cruised to the Bahamas 3 times and down the coast of Mexico once, traveled to Germany, Austria and Switzerland, Nova Scotia, and domestically San Francisco, So. California, Dallas, and Nashville. I've also been to both Disney World and Disneyland. I stopped because of 9/11 as I've become somewhat afraid to get on a plane again. While in my 20s and 30s, we dined out at least 2 times a week, went to the movies at least once a month and to plays 3 or 4 times a year. I had plenty of fun and plenty of memories.

That's not to say that I don't enjoy my quiet times, the time I spend watching tv after a day's work and looking after my 94 year old mother. It relaxes me. I also enjoy reading and writing and designing web sites . . . .this I don't get much of a chance to do right now. And as my mother is handicapped and difficult to get out, and the fact I don't want to leave her alone long because she has dementia, no I don't get out much currently. To ask aren't "fun-filled activities just aren't a part of your life" is pure naivety as no one knows what is going on in other people's lives at any particular moment.

When I am again able to, I will make the time to join a senior center, find the time to go out to see a good show, etc. But right now, my mother comes first . . . and not my having a life filled with fun-filled activities.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 17, 2014)

Fun.... boring..... both are subjective terms.. What's fun for one, may be boring to another.. and visa versa.. Right? Some are drawn to more adventure.. some prefer to live quietly in their comfortable surroundings. I think I do a little of both. BUT.. whatever it is I'm doing.. it's what I think is right for me, and gives me the most pleasure.


----------



## Justme (Oct 17, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> Fun.... boring..... both are subjective terms.. What's fun for one, may be boring to another.. and visa versa.. Right? Some are drawn to more adventure.. some prefer to live quietly in their comfortable surroundings. I think I do a little of both. BUT.. whatever it is I'm doing.. it's what I think is right for me, and gives me the most pleasure.



I agree.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry, LogicsHere, I just have a curious mind. Some people just "wonder" about other's lifestyles. You didn't have to explain yours, but THANKS for doing it.  

My BIL lives an extremely low-keyed lifestyle and loves it. He told us that he doesn't want a woman to disturb that, so he stays single. The most excitement this dude has is watching a NASCAR race. 

We have single lady neighbors that live, to us, a very boring/low-keyed lifestyle. To them, it's just a lifestyle they like. Anyway, compared to them, we are definitely "social butterflies"!


----------



## Lon (Oct 17, 2014)

I am content. I do what I want when I want. I spend what I want, Go where I want. I answer only to myself.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 17, 2014)

Lon said:


> I am content. I do what I want when I want. I spend what I want, Go where I want. I answer only to myself.



:thumbsup1:


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 17, 2014)

I live a boring lifestyle due to my husband's health, my health, and money! We do go out to lunch and shopping and church but very little else. I wish I lived closer to one of my daughters but then I would never want to interfere with their life. She would not call  it interfering. That is my word for it. I have friends who go out with their daughters quite often. For us if we go out it is a family affair, or hubby and I.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 18, 2014)

If someone is ever described to me as a 'fun' person, it makes me want to avoid them! It's often somebody who is loud, opinionated and now and then a little crazy.It may well be unfair to the person being described this way, but that's what it makes me think.However, a 'fun' lifestyle? Does this mean going out on the razzle?I'm not really sure what it means. Just living an 'interesting' lifestyle maybe? Visiting lots of places, going to galleries, museums, and eating out.That sounds nice.In that case, my lifestyle is a bit fun and a bit boring. But without the boring bits inbetween, we would not appreciate the fun bits.


----------



## Twixie (Oct 18, 2014)

I really avoid ''fun'' people..after about 10 mins I could batter them round the head..

''Fun people'' to me summonses up a person who tell crap jokes, need to be the center of attention..and on the whole are toe cringingly embarrassing..

I have met such people, and find that they are quite sad in their personal lives..

I like a nice intelligent conversation, with a hint of mirth..


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 18, 2014)

"Fun People" to me are people I can relate to. I like to be around people who take interest in each other. And if we do not agree with each other, we listen  politely and ask questions. For example you may have traveled which I haven't and I love to hear your stories, you may be a homebody like me and we have things in common. I have a friend who is very good with shopping and I love to go clothes shopping with her. I am very interested in lifestyles and experiences of all. That is what makes this forum so great. We can appreciate our differences and still reach out a helping hand when needed. Of the people I have met I feel like all but one are very interesting.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 18, 2014)

We see absolutely nothing wrong with "fun" type people, however "rowdy" people we do avoid at all costs. Just in this Thread that I done, I can tell that some of you simply wouldn't like/get along with me b/c of my personality. My wife thinks I'm a "fun" person and loves it that I'm not the quiet/reserved type. Obviously, nobody would find me hanging out in a library on a Saturday! LOL Absolutely nothing wrong with intellectual people, but wife and I sure aren't that kind of personality. I love to talk. I can listen, but talking is more of me. If I'm in a meeting/seminar of any type, and have a question, I'll raise my hand and ask. Some people may have a question to ask, but, for some reason, are afraid to. Not me! I'm a serious 65 yr old sometimes and other times, I'm a 65 yr old "bundle of fun". LOL (again)


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

I like fun people..  I like funny people... and talkative people..  What I don't like are people that use hurtful comments under the guise of humor to take pot shots at others... and then blame them for not having a sense of humor if they are offended.   In otherwords.. there must be something wrong with your sense of humor if you don't like when I deliberately offend you.. after all... I'm only playing... don't you have a sense of humor?  Can't you take it?   IMO that's sadism... not humor.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 18, 2014)

Twixie said:


> I really avoid ''fun'' people..after about 10 mins I could batter them round the head..
> 
> ''Fun people'' to me summonses up a person who tell crap jokes, need to be the center of attention..and on the whole are toe cringingly embarrassing..
> 
> ...



   Like your answer Twixie,  especially about the so-called "fun guys" who THINK they're funny and they're FAR from it.

  They are "ON" all the time because they think everybody simply loves them.
 Boy, Have I got news for them. They have deep seated problems that we may not know of. They really ought to be pitied.

   Think  Robin Williams.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 18, 2014)

I have come to the conclusion that you can tell more about a person on the forum by their posts and comments, than the "member profile" information that they have crafted.  As far as myself, I've learned that one of my strengths is my sense of humor...and one of my weaknesses is...my sense of humor!  I can drift into the Sarcasm Lane very easily, and I don't like it when I do. 

I agree with those who spoke of "funny people" who are not, but when I meet a person who seems to have NO sense of humor, I have a hard time understanding that.  I was buying perfume for my Wife for Christmas (with my Wife) and told the salesperson: "I've always wanted to give my Wife '_Poison' "._.... she replied something like "yes, it is a very popular scent", as I watched my words fly right over her head.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 18, 2014)

I enjoy sarcasm... or rather DRY humor.... but never at the expense of others.. and not when it's made personal.  Some people act like they are at a "Roast" and have to crack jokes that are nasty and hurtful..   That just makes me angry.. and I have to call them on it every time..  I can be rather blunt... and I'm certainly NOT trying to be funny.


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 19, 2014)

Meanander I enjoy your sense of humor. What better way to respond than to with humor  You never fail to make me laugh. You and your wife I would call friends. When the preacher at church Wed. said the topic was "Sin". I punched her and said "He is going to talk about you!" She said "I know, but you won't beleive a word of it will you!" I laughed and " covered my ears" and shook my head "No". Then
it was time to get serious. We behaved like Ladies during the service. Had to. She is Pastor's Mother, a delightful person.


----------



## crochet lady (Oct 19, 2014)

Some are described as "fun people", "you'll really like him/her". Usually don't. Usually I instantly think to myself "when oh when can I go away from them"! I do try to be polite and excuse myself as quickly as possible. I return to my blissfully boring, quiet life with my husband and say a silent  prayer of thanks.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Oct 19, 2014)

I remember after I had my hip replacement surgery/rehab done, returned to work using a cane, a supervisor and a few other co-workers called me "crip". I took it as a joke and laughed with them. I've been teased before, and again, I laughed it off with the person teasing me. Sometimes, people just take things TOO personally. IMO, that is. 

Wife and I got a big kick out of, and a lot of laughs, from watching Last Comic Standing, earlier this year. Hilarious, simply hilarious!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

Never been a social butterfly, or got hooked on going out a lot to have 'fun'.  Some folks may consider our lives boring, but we're very happy and we do have fun.  We get out into the wilderness a couple of times a year and enjoy nature.  Peaceful existence and just doing what we feel like during retirement is happiness for us.

We worked full time all of our lives, but when we were young we went to concerts, ate out a lot more, wrestling matches, football games, car races, etc...but neither of us want to do those type of things anymore.  We've vacationed in Hawaii for weeks at a time years back, and tent camped around the US and Canada, drove a lot and saw some beautiful scenery and skies (Northern Lights).  Hubby still wants to go back to Canada or Alaska someday, and camp in our camper.

We both have a good sense of humor, and enjoy each others company, so life is good!  Neither of us really liked going to parties, or being in loud places with a lot of people, even when we were younger.  We may get together with a friend or two in our home or theirs, maybe go to a nice restaurant, etc.

We go to the park every day, watch some comedians also on TV, and this is the pace we like to keep.  I have an older sister who seems to be always on the go.  Every day she will be doing different things, going out to places with friends, pretty much busy from morning 'till night. It makes me tired just thinking of all she does.

Whenever I visited her for a week or so, I came home really worn out, getting up early and going to bed late, always on the go is not for me.  Her husband passed away, so I'm glad she's keeping busy.  We're different personalities for sure, she's more of a people person, always surrounded by friends and neighbors. I'm content to just do things with hubby and the pets.  We laugh a lot, and love each other dearly...it's the lifestyle that is perfect for us.  Different strokes for different folks!  :happy:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> What I don't like are people that use hurtful comments under the guise of humor to take pot shots at others... and then blame them for not having a sense of humor if they are offended.   In otherwords.. there must be something wrong with your sense of humor if you don't like when I deliberately offend you.. after all... I'm only playing... don't you have a sense of humor?


----------

